# 38 or 40cm C-C handlebar...now sorted



## vickster (25 Aug 2022)

If anyone has the above…31.8mm O/S. lightish, modern compact drop in black.
Nothing fancy as I don’t want to be spending a fortune as can get for around £25 new
Please let me know


----------



## T4tomo (25 Aug 2022)

you can get for £9 new. I was looking at these the other week as revamping the OH's gravel bike "cockpit". I went with some flared compact kalloys for £12, that are now OOS.
https://www.wiggle.co.uk/brand-x-road-racing-bars-compact
add your bar tape and new inner cables and you've hit the £20 free postage too.


----------



## vickster (25 Aug 2022)

Thanks for the heads up, not sure I need anything else, will ask LBS to reuse the tape (otherwise I have some in waiting), the bike is fairly low mileage so cables good as well.

Just noticed those are fatter on the flats. Other than width, that’s a reason I want to swap out the decathlon ones, I like a narrower round area to hold, just more comfortable for me when sat up in traffic using the cross levers (the classic at 9.99 would do though)


----------



## T4tomo (25 Aug 2022)

vickster said:


> Thanks for the heads up, not sure I need anything else, will ask LBS to reuse the tape (otherwise I have some in waiting), the bike is fairly low mileage so cables good as well



I'm a bit OCD on bar tape, and depending on the type it doesn't always come off nicely or you get clean and dirty stipes if the overlap is different. But then I also find wrapping bar tape quite therapeutic.

Same with cables, whilst you have the bars stripped down, for the sake of a couple of quid each, if you are re-threading cables I would always use new (maybe reuse the old back brake snipped off on the front brake) as you often need to snip back to beyond where they were clamped to get a clean inner end to thread through the outer. Its false economy to reuse old ones, IMHO.


----------



## vickster (25 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I'm a bit OCD on bar tape, and depending on the type it doesn't always come off nicely or you get clean and dirty stipes if the overlap is different. But then I also find wrapping bar tape quite therapeutic.
> 
> Same with cables, whilst you have the bars stripped down, for the sake of a couple of quid each, if you are re-threading cables I would always use new (maybe reuse the old back brake snipped off on the front brake) as you often need to snip back to beyond where they were clamped to get a clean inner end to thread through the outer. Its false economy to reuse old ones, IMHO.



I’ll see what the mechanic says, he’s already rewrapped with the same tape.
Wiggle do have some nice new neon orange. I kept the pink as a thief deterrent as this bike is left locked up for 10 hours


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Aug 2022)

vickster said:


> I’ll see what the mechanic says, he’s already rewrapped with the same tape.
> Wiggle do have some nice new neon orange. I kept the pink as a thief deterrent as this bike is left locked up for 10 hours



As the majority of bike thieves are male, as a thief deterrent, that is a brilliant idea!…… Just make your bike a bit more girly?👍😂


----------



## vickster (25 Aug 2022)

Spiderweb said:


> As the majority of bike thieves are male, as a thief deterrent, that is a brilliant idea!…… Just make your bike a bit more girly?👍😂



It also has a pink bottle cage 
Indeed, I remember having a chat with a lady outside Waitrose who had a (rather small) pink Pearson roadbike...she said that their shed was robbed and it was the only bike not taken


----------



## rivers (25 Aug 2022)

I have a set of Deda (zero 1s I think) 40cm c to c.


----------



## bikingdad90 (25 Aug 2022)

Is some fizik white tape any good? Yours for the cost of postage, it can be rewrapped as it’s not too sticky but it does get dirty easily. 

https://www.fizik.com/uk_en/tempo-microtex-classic.html


----------



## vickster (25 Aug 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> Is some fizik white tape any good? Yours for the cost of postage, it can be rewrapped as it’s not too sticky but it does get dirty easily.
> 
> https://www.fizik.com/uk_en/tempo-microtex-classic.html



Thanks, not really looking for white tape despite the kind offer


----------



## vickster (25 Aug 2022)

rivers said:


> I have a set of Deda (zero 1s I think) 40cm c to c.



How much posted


----------



## bikingdad90 (25 Aug 2022)

No probs, I bought it but then got some lifeline performance bar tape instead which I prefer as it’s got less logo markings on it.


----------



## rivers (25 Aug 2022)

vickster said:


> How much posted



£13 sound fair to you?


----------



## vickster (25 Aug 2022)

Are you sure they’re 400 C-C as I seem to think Deda measured outside to outside?


----------



## rivers (25 Aug 2022)

vickster said:


> Are you sure they’re 400 C-C as I seem to think Deda measured outside to outside?



I will double check tomorrow at work. But pretty certain it's 40 c to c and 42 outside to outside


----------



## vickster (26 Aug 2022)

Hi, I’m going to go for the Wiggle ones but thanks for the offer


----------



## tornadotony (8 Sep 2022)

I have some Controltech Vento CL
w380mm drop135 reach 80


----------



## vickster (8 Sep 2022)

tornadotony said:


> I have some Controltech Vento CL
> w380mm drop135 reach 80



Thanks, I ordered from Wiggle as above


----------



## vickster (15 Nov 2022)

To close this out, I finally got the Wiggle ones fitted yesterday. LBS reused the same tape too


----------



## Jameshow (15 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> Thanks, not really looking for white tape despite the kind offer



Yeap gets dirty too easily!


----------



## vickster (15 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Yeap gets dirty too easily!



My carbon bike has white tape but it’s rarely ridden, more on the turbo. Fizik classic tape, a sort of leathery texture which stays clean (much better than soft touch or cork!)


----------

